# How's this for skill?



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I tried really really hard to hit all around the diamond (rolling eyes), lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

pretty good for 10 yards...


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks like you Aced it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! Reminds me of that impossible game at the fair. I've always wanted to pull out a 45 and say, "give me my prize pal, the star is gone".


----------

